
Bad Obamacare News Is Real. That Doesn't Mean Obamacare Is Dying - datashovel
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/obamacare-dying-unitedhealth_564e25dce4b00b7997f9dd0c
======
datashovel
TL;DR; The insurance company is basically pointing out that the sickest people
are costing them the most money.

------
hwstar
Another argument for making medical insurance and healthcare companies Public
Benefit Companies which have more than the profit motive as their highest
priority.

